# IT 'S ALL HAPPENING SO FAST



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't believe in the past few days Charles Neil asked me to do a build along on his webasode and is furnishing all the material,Then today his news letter comes out with my profile in it. and now my 25,000 post.
I always thought that if I ever hit 25000 post that I must be posting to much and I should quit posting.
But I just can't stop . I feel like Ljs is my second family . So Maybe I'll slow down a bit and just comment on all new members. all first time projects, all unique projects , all wonderful builds, all masterpieces. Oh well I guess I'll just keep commenting. But feel free to say "JIM ENOUGH" Thanks for putting up with all those corny comments.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Keep rolling Jim….


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

GOOD LUCK, JIM


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats Jim


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Jim keep them coming I can take it. LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

corn is the backbone of america ,

i guess that makes you a ,

CORNY COMMENTER ?

25,000 , huh ?

bet your just getting warmed up !


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Jim, You need to spen more time in the shop and not so much on the computer. haha Then again, if it wasn't for you, I would not have learned as much as I have. Thank you for beeing there as the voice of reason and experiance. Your tallent and knowledge is priceless to all of us.

Thank You. Keep on posting!

Scrappy


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

Jim - I saw your profile on Charles Neil newsletter. I enjoyed reading about how you got started. It gives me hope that maybe someday I'll be able to build fine furniture like you do.

Good luck on the project. I can't wait to see the finsihed project.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I've onlt known you for 5,000 post,

I think you should keep going another 20,000 for my sake.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks all I guess corn is OK per David and I have to keep 44 post a day per nottoman, more time in the shop per scrappy (your right) Thanks Broglea that was kind of long winded on my part (as usual) hang on Bob for the next


> ?


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Keep it up Jim. Folks like you are the reason I logged back in to LJs a second time instead of forgetting all about it like I do nearly every other wood working site I come across.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I spend more time here than on my own site, and Jim, you and a few others… they know who… are the reason I am doing what I am doing right now… so thanks and congrats on all the things you are doing and have done…OH and will do…


----------



## azwoodman (Feb 22, 2009)

Keep em comin Jim!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jim, I enjoy your "corny" comments. Just keep on posting.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Well congrats all the way around Jim!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Jim keep them coming. You're one of the many reasons why I enjoy LJ.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

So many things to do.

Hair cut, wax your tools, shine the floor, but don't put on cologn ( don't want to send the wrong message).

Make sure you have his favorite beverage, movie and popcorn so he can kick back in your favorite chair while you do the work


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Jim, keep the comments coming. 25k posts wow! congratulations and congratulations working with Neil, sounds exciting.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

"JIM ENOUGH" Just joking Jim do what you like to do keep posting if you like posting the choice is yours.
We would like to see some of your work too.
In a way I like your posts they are very short to read.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Jim, you inspired me here and on Homerefurbers. Your projects have kept me thinking ahead and your comments have always been great, though at times, corny. Again, corn is good.

I can't wait to see what the next 25k will be like.


----------



## goggy (Jan 17, 2009)

Keep'em coming Jim!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your 25,000th post Jim. I think most of have greatly appreciated your posts. We all like to hear a kind word about our work and encouragement to continue improving our skills, especially when it comes from a professional like yourself. I also read your bio on Charles Neil's website and found that you have a very interesting background and you have done a lot of different things. What came through to me above all was your entrepreneurial spirit. A great American tradition. I hope you will continue to comment on our projects and supply us with trustworthy advice. Your being a member of this site makes it better place to be.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Keep posting. I doubt enough can be posted on woodworking, along with tips and suggestions. Thanks for those posts.


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on everything! 25,000 posts? Put them together, and you'd have an epic novel!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Where do you find the time, Jim? Do you ever sleep? lol!


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

25,000 way to go Jim!! I'm pluggin away waitin to hit 100 (hehe) 
Never corny… your humor reminds me of my Dad and I appreciate your insight and comments.
Keep on going Jim…. and Thanks.

Paul


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I look forward to your post Jim. You can't stop now. It just wouldn't be the same.

Congrats on the build along!!!!!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

You can't stop now, Jim … if anybody isn't interested in your posts they don't have to read them.

Personally, I appreciate the positive attitude and breadth of knowledge and experience you bring to party.


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

Jim,

You were one of the handful of folks that immediately welcomed me to the site and commented on my first projects. To me personally, it was extremely encouraging as a newbie to get this great feedback from all of you. It is you and the other folks like you that make this site the best woodworking forum that I have found on the net. Keep it up! Newbies like me need the motivation!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Sounds like your ready to jump out of your pants Jim  pants to the ground ! pants to the ground ! ))


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Jim;

Wow, do sure do have a lot going on at the moment. I'm surprised you have any time left for us.

Lee


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Atta Boy, Jim!!!!! Wish I could just MEET Charles Neil. WOW!!!!!


----------



## jayjay (Jan 22, 2010)

Jim, it's good to hear the words of wisdom you have to offer novice woodworkers like myself.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I like what he said. Jay, jay.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats Jim. And good luck with your new adventure. What an opportunity. You're a lucky dog (and you earned it).


----------



## beginrbldr (Jan 25, 2010)

congrats on both Jim. I'm looking forward in seeing your project your working on.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't if any one wanted to sign up for Charles webisode Mastering woodworking so you can compare what He's doing and what I'm doing. Here's were you subscribe.

http://mw.charlesneilwoodworking.com/


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Congrats on everything Jim. If anyone deserves the webisode, its you my friend!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Jim, do we win a prize or something. At least a LJ t shirt hint hint>


----------



## BacktotheWood (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats on both. I'm just glad to have you here, corn and all. You're experience and talent are a great resource for us.
Bob


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

congrats jim. It is always great to see a familiar face on the site. And what an opportunity. you deserve it.


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

Post away, never slow down!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You got a good start, keep it up !!


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice job Jim. Now the new goal is 50,000 in 942 days starting now. LOL :>))


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

Keep posting, if you help one person from getting discouraged and giving up then thats good enough reason. All the reading and videos here is like having someone teach me firsthand. example: it took me 1 day of reading to discover a 23/32 router bit just for plywood. It all starts with a single post. Thanks Jim


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

25K. And I thought I was an old hand being LJ number 1600 something….Congratulations and thank you for all the words of encouragement to me and so many others…and congrats on the Neil gig…


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Over 25000 posts we can call you the Poster Jock


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Jim I second the liking your corny comments keep them coming. That is part of what this site is all about. Here's to the next 25000.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

congrats Jim. It is always nice to see that you are around and always throwing out a positive attitude. I for sure like it whe you post on my posts and projects.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations Jim.


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Jim,
I think I can safely say that I was the first to congratulate you on reaching 25000 posts… I still think you should keep posting as much as you do… I enjoy seeing all your positive comments on the posts and it seems you get to them just before me… lol (of course I have a full time day job) 
I'll catch up to you one day once I retire and have the time to spend posting 44+ posts per day…
Your a great man with a lot of positive things to say to everyone, so keep the posts coming…

For Karson, watch out, Jim is catching up!!! (Congrats again to Karson for being the first LJ to hit 30000)
Wisty
PS: You have our permission to stop posting once you hit 100000, or 3 years whichever comes first… lol


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Wisty
Karson has nothing to worry about I'll never catch up with him. I'm not trying to out post anyone just give positive feedback.


----------

